# Comment on the proposed Gulf spill restoration projects



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is where you can see the proposed BP spill Gulf restoration projects and comment on them:

http://www.gulfspillrestoration.noaa.gov/restoration/give-us-your-ideas/view-submitted-projects/


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Who is the field contact for the escambia county sites


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm not sure there is a single point of contact. A number of organizations are applying for funds.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Do we know who will over see the projects, like Heather Reed at the City of Gulf Breeze will be the overseer for at least one project for them.


----------

